# Cyclone Boys 3x3x3



## mark49152 (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Pre_Sale__Cyclone_Boys_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Small_Circular_Axis__56mm__Colorful-65829

Weight 159g but I don't believe that. Also says it comes with a CD! 

There's a 2x2 too.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to be receiving one of their 2x2s from LighTake to do a review soon. Should be interesting to see how good it is. :tu


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 22, 2013)

There is also a 4x4x4 and a 55mm 3x3x3


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 22, 2013)

Black ones please!


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 22, 2013)

but why no internal pictures ???


----------



## thesolver (Nov 23, 2013)

My friend bought this cube from China (a mall of some kind). It was around 75 to 80 yuan. (Around 12 dollars, I reckon). Not sure if it was the exact same thing. But it had the same logo and was stickerless. But I still can't understand how he got it before it's launch at a store.
I have tried it, the internals look like a mixture of the guhong and the witeden 3x3.
The torpedoes were moulded with the edges.
The peculiar thing is that the colours were half brights. (Flouro yellow, orange, green and standard blue and maroonish red).
Very controllable and good for beginners. Go above 5 tps and it will lock up.


----------



## larosh12 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Zhanchi look alike new CycloneBoys 3x3*

Any one having tested this cube . Its cheap . But looks like a Zhanchi externally . Does any body have its internal photos?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._...ube_Big_Circular_Axis____55mm__Colorful-76360


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45019-Cyclone-Boys&p=924501


----------



## thesolver (Nov 23, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> Any one having tested this cube . Its cheap . But looks like a Zhanchi externally . Does any body have its internal photos?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._...ube_Big_Circular_Axis____55mm__Colorful-76360


As I said before I tested this cube.
The pieces have a longer stock. And they are designed more like a simplified dayan cube.


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

Wallbuys has it

http://wallbuys.com/Product/Cyclone-Boys-XuanFeng-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-Multicolor-56mm--12074


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 19, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand it's stickerless.

****.

EDIT: Apparently C-R-A-P is censored.


----------



## DMUser (Dec 22, 2013)

There's two versions. Strengthened and simplified. The simplified is very brighter and if I had to choose I would do the simplified. It looks so vibrant.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got the simplified one today. Ordered it from lightake just before christmas. It's the one the cubicle is calling the FeiWu.

I really like it.

It's 56mm (not 55) and weighs 89grams. Came in a hard to open retail blister pack. Lots of packaging. Somebody really believes in packaging and branding. No CD in the simplified version.

It was tensioned pretty tight and lubed with a fast thin lube all over including the springs. Turns very very well. If you loosen it up it can pop. Not pops all the time but just it can even though the edges are "double torpedoed". It's easier to pull a corner out than an edge.

Moves like a stickerless shaungren/zhanchi hybrid. It's not quite either of them but it is a heck of a lot of very very good cube for $4. Very good out of the box. 

After a day I can say it's fun and hard to put down.


----------

